# Paid a seller, never got the guitar



## ticklemeasian (Jul 10, 2012)

i paid this guy on june 21 and he won't respond to my calls, text or emails. i still have'nt gotten the guitar and it should take no longer than 10 days by the slowest methods. 

here is the FS thread.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...n-eller-swirled-400-shipping.html#post3092609

he logs in every now and then and even so he refuses to answer me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 10, 2012)

I would recommend PM'ing Eller here as he posts fairly often under HumanBaseFusionBen or something like that. He probably has the guys address and stuff still and could maybe help you out


----------



## ticklemeasian (Jul 10, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I would recommend PM'ing Eller here as he posts fairly often under HumanBaseFusionBen or something like that. He probably has the guys address and stuff still and could maybe help you out



who is eller?

edit - nevermind you mean ben eller, how do i get in touch with him?


----------



## butterschnapps (Jul 10, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I would recommend PM'ing Eller here as he posts fairly often under HumanBaseFusionBen or something like that. He probably has the guys address and stuff still and could maybe help you out


 Perhaps the large text can guide you.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 10, 2012)

He is the guy who did the swirl.


----------



## ticklemeasian (Jul 10, 2012)

butterschnapps said:


> Perhaps the large text can guide you.



what i mean is that the username does not work or it's not the right one.


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/humanfuseben.html


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah man I was sort of looking at this guitar. And bob123 was looking for a 7620. In chat i would always sass him that it was a good deal for that price. He always responded, "dude that is the sketchiest thing I have ever seen". Bob is always right apparently. 

I really hope you get this worked out, and messaging Thehumanfuseben was an awesome idea.

Best of luck man.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bob enjoys being right, but not at the expense of others.

I sincerely hope this fixes itself!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2012)

ticklemeasian said:


> thank god for paypal, they will refund all my money in a few days. how do i get mods to give this guy a ban or he does'nt try this on anyone else again?



Since you no longer need to contact him, as Paypal is refunding you, he's gone for good. 

The old adage "If a deal looks too good to be true, it probably is." can be applied here.


----------

